# Another cerakote refinish



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this one up for a customer last night. Here are the before and after photos.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Another great job Tim very impressive


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

do you do centerfolds too ?


----------

